# would like to live on the greek island of Rhodes



## JAMES MILTON (Aug 20, 2008)

I Am seriously thinking of moving to the Greek Island of Rhodes but not quite sure how to go about it i dont want to sell up here in case i cant settle there and want to come home again which i doubt but dont want to take the risk can any body give me any advice on the best way to do it
many thanks.


----------



## anne4boots (Sep 17, 2008)

JAMES MILTON said:


> I Am seriously thinking of moving to the Greek Island of Rhodes but not quite sure how to go about it i dont want to sell up here in case i cant settle there and want to come home again which i doubt but dont want to take the risk can any body give me any advice on the best way to do it
> many thanks.


the best way to do it is slowly so as to avoid mistakes and learn along the way


----------



## anne4boots (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi There

we are phasing our move to rhodes greece over the next couple of years. Start off renting, see if we can handle the hottest months, make contacts and then review where we are after a couple of years. I agree, selling up everything is a BIG mistake until you've tried it first. Anne


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

JAMES MILTON said:


> I Am seriously thinking of moving to the Greek Island of Rhodes but not quite sure how to go about it i dont want to sell up here in case i cant settle there and want to come home again which i doubt but dont want to take the risk can any body give me any advice on the best way to do it
> many thanks.


Anything you want to know about Rhodes just ask 


Howard


----------



## JAMES MILTON (Aug 20, 2008)

Howard Lewis said:


> Anything you want to know about Rhodes just ask
> 
> 
> Howard


Hi.. there do you know if there is any caravan/camping sites in Rhodes any where near pefkos or lindos
cheers.. Jim


----------



## gooders401 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Temp move to Rhodes*

Hi,

I am looking into a move to Rhodes, but maybe a temporary move first. I have no property that I own here in the UK, and no children, I am not tied in any way.

I would really like any help or info regarding renting an apartment or maybe a long term let in a hotel, and what sort of cost I would be looking at in Rhodes Town itself.

I am not sure if I would go in or out of season, I guess this would depend a lot on the price.

I have been to Rhodes Town and love it, and met a young woman who lived there just agreeing long term lets with local hotels. Has anyone ever heard of this? When I stayed in the hotel, there were people who 'lived' there too.

I would happily work in a bar or restaurant, I understand this would obviously be easier in the Summer season.

I have money behind me, and would be able to not to have to work for the fist month or so, and am looking at staying there 3- 6 months.

If there is anyone who can help at all with any hints or tips, I would be really gratefull.

Thanks


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

*Moving to Rhodes*

Hi 

Did you get any closer to moving to Rhodes ?

Howard


----------



## gooders401 (Oct 2, 2008)

Howard Lewis said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you get any closer to moving to Rhodes ?
> 
> Howard


Hi Howard,

Things are still being looked into like, is the hassle of getting my car over there worth it for 6 months? And then would I be able to afford registering it with the Greek authorities? Or like most others over there should I just get a small bike!

Also the longer I can hang on here the more money I can save to go over there, I might see the winter out here to give me 5 months extra wages here, as I imagine Rhodes town turns into a ghost town in the winter.

I feel that money is the key issue, so the longer i can stay here and save the less i will have to worry about getting a casual job there.

I have e mailed a few hotels though and have recieved a few long term let prices for staying with them for 3 - 6 months, so the accomodation part I am not so concerned about now.

Do you have any experience of Rhodes yourself?


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

*Moving to Rhodes*

Hi 

Yeah I build and sell property and also do flat rentals on the island. The whole car thing just isn't worth going through. It is very cheap to rent a car when you need one. You will be surprised how little you do use one, its not like living in the UK where you have to drive everywhere.

Good news about the hotel rentals.

Did you have any other questions ?


Howard


----------



## luvlylu71 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi I am looking for a 2 bed house/apartment long term rental in lardos area if any one knows of anywhere could you let me know it would be much appreciated.

Louise


----------



## iansheff (Nov 3, 2008)

From reading your posts Howard I am guessing you live out there am I correct? We have visited Rhodes for the last 5 years and I would eventually like to live out there on the east coast near Afandou. I have a question for you I am not sure you will know the answer but would be grateful if you did. This year at Agathi beach they had a bobcat in the cave next to the church and were digging out the cave then a JCB was removing the soil and putting it in a lorry which was driven away. Just curious as it is our favourite beach lol.


----------



## camper8 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Howard
We are looking to rent a property over the summer, ideallly old town but if not possible then as close as we can get. Are you able to assist us at all? End May - September Thanks heaps


----------



## Bruce (Apr 13, 2009)

*Rhodes*



Howard Lewis said:


> Anything you want to know about Rhodes just ask
> 
> 
> Howard


Hi Howard,

taking you up on the offer you made, Moving to Rhodes in the next 4 weeks once everything over here finailised, would be very grateful if you could let me know any Letting Agents Websites/numbers.
Moving over with my betterhalf and our 2 little monsters so any help and advice will be gratfully recieved.

Many thanks

Bruce


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Bruce said:


> Hi Howard,
> 
> taking you up on the offer you made, Moving to Rhodes in the next 4 weeks once everything over here finailised, would be very grateful if you could let me know any Letting Agents Websites/numbers.
> Moving over with my betterhalf and our 2 little monsters so any help and advice will be gratfully recieved.
> ...


I am closing this thread now as certain members are blatantly flouting the forum rules by touting for business.


----------

